
Fintech's fast pass to traditional banking is now cut off - EpicEng
https://www.cnbc.com/2019/10/24/fintechs-fast-pass-to-traditional-banking-is-now-cut-off.html
======
dlcmh
There is always opportunity in any crisis. If one is passionate enough about
their cause / business model, I’m pretty sure another ethical path can be
found.

